# neues prob: isdn [solved]

## gentoo_neuling

hi,

nachdem jetzt alles nach meinen vorstellungen läuft, würde ich gerne mit gentoo ins netz.

die isdn4k-utils sind installiert, und der hisax ist mit modprobe hisax type=20 installiert.

wie konfiguriere ich denn isdn4k?

die meisten anleitungen im netz beziehen sich auf suse mit yast.Last edited by gentoo_neuling on Wed Mar 03, 2004 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dot

Hi,

ich hab da eine Doku geschrieben, allerdings zur Installation von Gentoo über ISDN.

Geh mal auf http://www.dot-matrix.de/doc/ da findest du die doku, und zwei weitere

Dateien. Die init_files.tar.bz2 enthält die Dateien für das /etc/init.d/ und das /etc/conf.d

Verzeichniss und die Datei ppp.tar.gz enthält die Dateien für das Verzeichniss /etc/ppp.

Du musst alles an deine Sachen anpassen, dann kannst du den ipppd mit einem

```
/etc/init.d/isdn4linux start
```

starten.

Dann müsste auch gleich dial on demmand aktiviert sein.

Mit isdnctrl dial ippp0 kannst du dich dann einwählen

und mit isdnctrl hangup ippp0 wieder auswählen.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

hallo,

ich bekomme jetzt folgende meldung:

SIOCSIFADDR: no such device

----------

## dot

Dann existiert dein ippp0 device noch nicht, schau mal ob in dem output von

```
ifconfig
```

irgendwo ein ippp0 drin ist.

Auf jedenfall hast du ein lo (loopback device) und wenn du einen netzwerkkarte

eingerichtet hast, hast du auch ein eth0.

Wenn deine isdn-karte eingerichtet ist, müsste da auch ein ippp0 device existieren.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

hallo,

es tauchen die lo und die eth0 auf, aber kein ippp0.

der hisax ist laut lsmod geladen.

und in der modules.conf  steht auch drin das hisax mit type=20 gelden werden soll.

----------

## dot

Dann must du dir meine init_files ziehen, sie an deine anpassen, wichtig ist, dass du die zeile mit dem ippp0 gerät nicht vergisst

und dann ein /etc/init.d/net.ippp0 start machst

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

die init-scripte hatte ich schon angepasst, aber irgendwo muss noch der wurm drin sein.

net.ippp0 start

gibt ein "bringing ipp0 up" aus und danach sofort den SIOCSIFADDR

und dann sogar noch ein kernel lacks ppp support.

ppp support ist aber im kernel drin.

----------

## dot

kannst du mal deine

```

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/conf.d/isdn4linux

/etc/init.d/net.ippp0

```

und die Ausgabe folgendes Befehls:

```

/sbin/ifconfig

```

und vielleicht noch deine Kernelkonfiguration (/usr/src/linux/.config) posten?

Wenn du diese ISDN-Sachen als Modul kompiliert hast, wäre folgender Befehl

noch wichtig:

```
/sbin/lsmod
```

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

kommt sofort.

ich habe die infos 

 hier 

untergebracht.

----------

## dot

hi,

scheint alles wichtige geladen zu sein. Du solltest mal alles was zu isdn gehört, also auch hisax

und so entweder fest in den kernel oder als module compileren.

Hilfreich wäre auch, wenn du mal deine /var/log/messages postest.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

morgen !

habe nun diverse male den kernel neu gebastelt,  mit allem was isdn zu bieten hat, keine änderung.

ich habe hier mal die messages :

messages

1x mit apic und 1x ohne.

eventuell wäre noch interessant das ich eine 

teles s0/PCI rev 3.3 (Siemens chipsatz) da das eigentlich ne karte sein soll die problemlos mit linux laufen soll, was sie bisher auch ganz gut gemacht hat.

----------

## dot

Hi,

ich habe keine ISDN-Karte mehr, aber dein Kernel lädt etwas nicht. HiSax meldet sich bei dir nicht, bist du sicher, dass du alles in deinem Kernel drin hast?

Bei mir sah das so aus (mit einer AVM FritzCard):

```
Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: Version 3.5 (module)

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1 

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1 

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: Approval certification failed because of

Nov  9 09:33:22 discovery HiSax: unauthorized source code changes

Nov  9 09:33:42 discovery hisax_isac: ISAC-S/ISAC-SX ISDN driver v0.1.0 

Nov  9 09:33:42 discovery hisax_fcpcipnp: Fritz!Card PCI/PCIv2/PnP ISDN driver v0.0.1

Nov  9 09:33:42 discovery HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=fcpcipnp0 (0)

Nov  9 09:33:42 discovery HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 1.1.4.1

Nov  9 09:33:42 discovery HiSax: 2 channels added 

Nov  9 09:33:42 discovery HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

Nov  9 09:33:42 discovery hisax_fcpcipnp: found adapter Fritz!Card PCI v2 at 00:09.0

```

Da stimmt was in deiner Kernel config nicht. Weil die Hisax Treiber nicht geladen werden.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

hmm ja genau so sieht das hier unter debian auch aus.

ich habe sogar den 2.4.23 den ich hier am laufen habe installiert mit der .config die unter debian einwandfrei funzt.

trotzdem das selbe ergebnis.

wie kann sowas sein?

ps: es handelt sich übrigens um den selben rechner, debian läuft auf der 2ten platte

----------

## dot

Hmm, merkwürdig...

dieses Kernelconfigfile, was du da gepostet hast, ist dass das von deinem 2.4.23er?

Also mit dem 2.6er hab ich ISDN nie zum laufen bekommen.

Es sieht halt so aus, als würde der Kernel entweder keine Treiber für HiSax und das

ganze Zeug haben, oder du hast das als Modul kompilert und lädst es nicht.

Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Wenn du den Kernel kompilierst und alle

ISDN-Sachen als Module machst, lädst du dann auch das HiSax module?

mach mal vor dem Laden der ISDN-Module ein lsmod und danach auch ein lsmod

und poste das mal hier mit dem Inhalt der Datei /var/log/messages (auch nach dem Laden

der Module)

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

hallo,

ich glaube so gaaant langsam kommen wir der sache näher.

ich habe jetzt den kernel mal mit mrproper saubergemacht und ganz von vorne angefangen, ohne irgendwelche alten configs.

plötzlich taucht jetzt auch eine teles PCI (new) auf, die vorher nicht da war (??).

jetzt bekomme ich :

```

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux 00:0a.0: scatter/gather enabled. h/w checksums enabled

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: Version 3.5 (module)

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: Approval certification failed because of

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux HiSax: unauthorized source code changes

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,6), internal journal

Mar  2 14:17:42 tux EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ippp0

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ippp0

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ippp0

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ippp0

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ippp0

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux rc-scripts: Failed to bring ippp0 up

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module 

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module 

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ippp0

Mar  2 14:17:43 tux modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module 

usw
```

die karte wird jetzt wohl wenigstens initialisiert.

ein lsmod gibt mir nur hisax aus.

----------

## dot

 *Quote:*   

> ein lsmod gibt mir nur hisax aus.

 

 :Question: 

Kannst du das mal posten?

Grüße

Flo

PS: Bitte einfach hier ins Forum, ist einfacher.   :Smile: 

----------

## gentoo_neuling

jupp:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

hisax                 171852   0  (unused)

3c59x                  27664   1

```

----------

## dot

da fehlt der treiber für deine ISDN-Karte, such mal nach dem in /lib/modules/

da gibt es dann ein Verzeichniss mit deiner Kernelversion und dadrin (ich glaube

kernel oder drivers) liegen dann die module, die musst du laden.

Danach ein /etc/init.d/net.ippp0 start

und /etc/init.d/isdn4linux start

Grüße

Flo

----------

## dot

Ich seh es gerade auch in deiner messages, die du da oben gepostet hast. Der Hisax

lädt schon, aber es gibt keinen Treiber, der dann weiter macht und das Gerät übernimmt.

Du müsstest den Treiber für die ISDN Karte noch laden, der liegt irgendwo unter 

/lib/modules/(kernel-version)/kernel

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

hmm 

ich dachte mit modprobe hisax type=20 lade ich den treiber ?

da wären auch nur noch 

divert

hisax

isdnloop

wobei unter debian nur der hisax auftaucht da ich die anderen beiden normalerweise nicht brauchen sollte.

die isdnunterstützung ist im kenel.

wenn ich die als modul lade, läde der modprobe hisax type=20 auch den isdn mit.

ein lsmod unter debian gibt mir das selbe aus wie unter gentoo

----------

## dot

Hi,

nein, Hisax ist nicht der Treiber, da muss es einen Treiber für deine Karte geben, den musst

du mit kompilieren, vielleicht ist der bei deinem Debian schon kompilert, aber nur hisax reicht

nicht, da brauchst noch einen karten treiber.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

whooooooho

ich MUSS irgendwo ein problem mit den scripten gehabt haben.

der treiber für meine karte ist devinitiv der hisax, das problem war das ich wenn ich den treiber im kernel habe beim booten hisax=20 eintippern muss.

danach hatte er sich aber immernoch beschwert das er kein ippp0 hätte.

könnte es sein, das er gerne etwas in der /var/lib/isdn/isdnctrl.conf (oder so ähnlich) etwas erwartet ?

das gibt es nicht...

ich habe mal /etc/isdn und /etc/ppp und das isdnutils script von debian kopiert und die pfade angepasst, jetzt klappt dat !

[edit]

Ein problem noch :

wie bekomme ich denn das isdnutils script automatisch zum starten ?

normalerweise wäre es ein link zu /etc/rc2.d/S20isdnutils (debian).

ein "rc-update add isdnutils default" startes es leider nicht

[/edit]

----------

## dot

Hi,

das mit dem Kernelparameter, daran hab ich auch nicht mehr gedacht, Schande über mich   :Embarassed: 

Diese isdnutils script muss so aufgebaut sein, wie es die anderen in /etc/init.d sind.

Poste es doch mal.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

ei, das kann ja mal passiern.

das wäre das fast original debianstartscript(nur die pfade geändert) :

```

#!/bin/sh

PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin

DAEMON=/sbin/isdnctrl

NAME=isdnutils

DESC='ISDN services'

FLAGS="defaults"

test -f $DAEMON || exit 0    # sanity check

set -e

# source the function definitions for stopping / starting the various parts

. /etc/isdn/init.d.functions

# isdn_verbose=true     # default is set by VERBOSE in /etc/default/rcS

case "$1" in

  start)

    if [ ! -z "$2" ]; then

        echo -n "Starting $2:"

        case "$2" in

            ipppd)      if [ -s /sbin/ipppd   ]; then start_ipppd;   fi;;

            isdnlog)    if [ -s /sbin/isdnlog ]; then start_isdnlog; fi;;

            *)          echo " unknown service to start: $1"; exit 1;;   

        esac

        echo .

        exit 0

    fi        

    echo -n "Starting $DESC:"

    start_devices            

    if [ -s /sbin/ipppd   ]; then start_ipppd;   fi

    if [ -x /sbin/ipmasq  ]; then /sbin/ipmasq; fi 

    start_iprofd                                  

    if [ -s /sbin/isdnlog ]; then start_isdnlog; fi

    ;;                                             

  stop)

    if [ ! -z "$2" ]; then

        echo -n "Stopping $2:"

        case "$2" in

            ipppd)      if [ -s /sbin/ipppd   ]; then stop_ipppd;   fi;;

            isdnlog)    if [ -s /sbin/isdnlog ]; then stop_isdnlog; fi;;

            *)          echo " unknown service to stop: $1"; exit 1;;   

        esac

        echo .

        exit 0

    fi

    echo -n "Stopping $DESC:"

    stop_iprofd

    if [ -s /sbin/ipppd   ]; then stop_ipppd;   fi

    stop_devices

    if [ -x /sbin/ipmasq  ]; then /sbin/ipmasq; fi

    if [ -s /sbin/isdnlog ]; then stop_isdnlog; fi

    ;;

  reload)

    if [ ! -z "$2" ]; then

        echo -n "Restarting $2:"

        isdn_verbose=false

        case "$2" in

            ipppd)  

                if [ -s /sbin/ipppd   ]; then

                    reload_ipppd || ( stop_ipppd; start_ipppd )

                fi;;

            isdnlog)

                if [ -s /sbin/isdnlog ]; then

                    reload_isdnlog || ( stop_isdnlog; start_isdnlog )

                fi;;

            *)

                echo " unknown service to stop: $1"; exit 1;;

        esac

        echo .

        exit 0

    fi

    echo "Sorry, reload can only be done explicitly for ipppd and isdnlog."

    echo 'Run "/etc/init.d/isdnutils reload ipppd" for example.'

    exit 1

    ;;

  restart|force-reload)

    # reload doesn't really work for some daemons...

    echo -n "Restarting $DESC:"

    isdn_verbose=false

    stop_iprofd

    if [ -s /sbin/ipppd   ]; then stop_ipppd;   fi

    if [ -s /sbin/isdnlog ]; then stop_isdnlog; start_isdnlog; fi

    stop_devices; start_devices

    if [ -s /sbin/ipppd   ]; then start_ipppd;   fi

    if [ -x /sbin/ipmasq  ]; then /sbin/ipmasq; fi 

    start_iprofd

    ;;

  *)  

    echo "Usage: /etc/init.d/$NAME {start|stop|restart|force-reload|reload}"

    exit 1

    ;;

esac  

echo .

list_unconfigured

exit 0

# vim:set ts=8 sw=4:

```

----------

## dot

Hi,

das geht natürlich nicht, du musst das Skript an gentoo anpassen.

Ein Beispielskript:

```

depend() {

  need net

  use dns logger

}

checkconfig() {

  if [ ! -e ${VSFTPD_CONF} ] ; then

    eerror "Please setup ${VSFTPD_CONF} before starting vsftpd"

    eerror "There are sample configurations in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd"

    return 1

  else

    source ${VSFTPD_CONF}

    if [ "${background}" != "YES" ] || [ "${listen}" != "YES" ] ; then

      eerror "${VSFTPD_CONF} must contain background=YES and listen=YES"

      eerror "in order to start vsftpd from /etc/init.d/vsftpd"

      return 2

    fi

  fi

}

start() {

  checkconfig || return 1

  ebegin "Starting vsftpd"

  start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

    --exec /usr/sbin/vsftpd ${VSFTPD_CONF}

  eend $?

}

stop() {

  ebegin "Stopping vsftpd"

  start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/vsftpd

  eend $?

}

```

Du musst also dein Skript hierrein anpassen. Das ist ein Beispielskript von vsftpd

Grüße

Flo

----------

## gentoo_neuling

phuuuuuu

gibt es ne möglichkeit, das jetzige startscript irgendwie aufzurufen ?

ich hab übelste probs mit der anpassung.

das interessante script ist neben oben dem noch ein init.functions wo haufenweise tests und initialisierungen gemacht werden.

----------

## gentoo_neuling

ich habe einen einfachen weg gefunden der erstmal herhalten muss bis ich mich mehr mit der starterei auseinandersetzen kann.

vielen dank für die hilfe !

----------

